# Baby Betta Log II (Pic Heavy)



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Sadly, I lost one of my beloved boys (S.I.P. Fish'Sean, 2010-2013) I already miss him, but I'm glad that he isn't suffering anymore. 

Today I was at Petco buying bedding for the rodents, and I had the itch to go look at the bettas, as always. Ended up taking home this little baby. I'll be marking his/her progress here. For now, I'll be calling him/her BB2 (baby betta 2.)

More pics later, but my mom is bothering me to go to the store.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## 24carat (Jun 11, 2013)

Aw, he/she is adorable. I love baby betta faces. They always look like they're caught in a suspicious act.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

So cute! What do you currently have her in? Maybe she'll unclamp her fins if the temperatures a bit Warmer so we can see her better!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I have him/her in a .5 gallon, which is the same size as I raised my other baby in (daily 50-100% water changes), and the water is at a comforable 78F ^^ I took these pics right after acclimation, and I think the space being bigger than a cup was a bit spooky. I just checked on him/her, and s/he is now unclamped and swimming happily ^^


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Awesome! Make sure to snap a couple pics and share


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

As per request 8D Love taking pics of my fish XD









"Whatchu lookin at?"









"Still here, are you?"









"Don'chu make me come over there!"


----------



## Rosencrantz32 (May 12, 2013)

Yay! Another baby betta log! 
I'm excited to watch your little one grow  What a cutie!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks  This one should have a lot more changing than little Fishizzle, considering this little one doesn't have an ounce of color in him/her, and doesn't even make an inch like Fishizzle did when I got her. I pretty much picked out the smallest one there, lol.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## Marlow (May 29, 2013)

Lol so cute! The first picture reminds me of my teenytiny guppy fry, but in large x) Gotta love those baby expressions!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Day 2 (Love his pouting face XD Pretty sure I have a male) :


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Have a video for you guys today:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p0fv4aAFeg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

So cute!!!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Day 4:


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Awww your baby is just sooo cute! I just love those big baby eyes!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow s/he looks like it has really cool markings! Can't wait to see it grow!!!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Laptop crashed today, so there won't be any picture updates for a while.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!? That stinks


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah 8(

Ordered some NLS grow today. Does anyone know if adults can have it too?


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Awww... hope your computer gets fixed soon! I wanna see more baby pictures, they grow up so fast!


----------



## Rosencrantz32 (May 12, 2013)

>.< I feel your pain. My laptop decided to crash right before finals this past semester  I lost 5 years of school work, songs and pictures. It was awful.

I hope you're able to recover stuff!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Extreme sadness. The baby was zipping around and eating just fine this morning. Just came home after my shift at the animal shelter to find him dead.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Omg  Sadness x 10000. So sorry to hear that, I wonder what happened.


----------



## Rosencrantz32 (May 12, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

No idea what happened 8( I wish my test kit was here, but its not coming til next week. It hadn't been very long since a water change though. I'm afraid to get a new little one, I'm afraid it might have been an illness.


----------



## Emparios (Jun 20, 2013)

Aww -.- So sorry to hear that :'( And if you are afraid to get another, look at it this way: it has better chances with you than with someone who buys it for their young child or just sitting there on a shelf.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Got a new one, looks like a DT, but not completely sure yet. Not sure on gender either, looks like it could go either way. Would love to get pics, but my laptop still isn't working.


----------



## Rosencrantz32 (May 12, 2013)

Awww I'm glad you got another one 
I just got one the other day. Holy goodness! They are the cutest things ever!!!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

The NLS Grow came today, and my goodness is it small XD The little baby loves it though!


----------

